
Show HN: This Meme Does Not Exist - dylanwenzlau
https://imgflip.com/ai-meme
======
dylanwenzlau
Shortcut link to the accompanying article about building the conv net:
[https://towardsdatascience.com/meme-text-generation-with-
a-d...](https://towardsdatascience.com/meme-text-generation-with-a-deep-
convolutional-network-in-keras-
tensorflow-a57c6f218e85?source=friends_link&sk=f1b3ce96508c251dbdf4e8e48ceba43d)

~~~
speeq
I noticed that imgflip is using Cloudflare. Just curious - if you're willing
to share this information - what are your traffic levels and hosting costs
like? Does hosting a large percentage of static asset require a Cloudflare
enterprise contract? Cheers

~~~
dylanwenzlau
When Imgflip moved to Cloudflare they did require an enterprise contract if we
would use Cloudflare as a CDN (lots of static assets, in our case .jpg and
.gif). The contract was a constant price per month as opposed to per-GB like
classic CDNs. It's possible contracts are different now though Imgflip has
been there a while.

------
MattBearman
First one I got was pretty good -
[https://imgflip.com/i/2zgtp8](https://imgflip.com/i/2zgtp8)

After that it was all gibberish :/

------
reijndael
I think the text would make much more sense if this was a word-level
prediction instead of character-level. Anyway it's still great and made me
laugh :)

------
adnanazadsg
I dont understand this, but I like it :) - Is the name a play on
thispersondoesnotexist.com ?

~~~
dylanwenzlau
Yea, seemed like "this [neural net generated thing] does not exist" was itself
becoming a meme, so of course I had to participate!

------
crazygorilla
It is nonsense but it made me laugh :) I see potential in nonsense memes!

------
nautical
TBH, I tried for couple of minutes and got nothing meaningful.

~~~
rspeele
I actually really like some of them, trying the different formats. They
subvert my expectations.

[https://imgflip.com/i/2zdiup](https://imgflip.com/i/2zdiup)
[https://imgflip.com/i/2zdj93](https://imgflip.com/i/2zdj93)
[https://imgflip.com/i/2zdjtg](https://imgflip.com/i/2zdjtg)
[https://imgflip.com/i/2zdjvn](https://imgflip.com/i/2zdjvn)

They remind me of the anti-joke Louis CK's daughter came up with:

> > Who didn't let the Gorilla into the ballet? > Just the people who are in
> charge of that decision.

